# Are people seriously this dumb?



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, so I was walking Tetley last night - my face licking, happy, 27.5lb, 14.5 wk old pup. I always make her stop and sit at my left foot at all intersections and in front of store entrances (we walk through a lot of plazas). I also oftentimes make her stop like 10-15 feet in front of people as a test to let her know not all people want to 'love her' as a test. 

So, last night, a woman, like 30 yrs old, stopped dead in her tracks on her way into the supermarket - like 15 ft away from my well mannered, sitting at my left foot with cocked head pup and said "OMG! She is scary! Is she going to bite me?!" She looked like she saw a Grizzly bear. 

Seriously? Sorry my pup isn't some out of control yappy miniature dog in a trendy hand bag with rhinestone necklace. Geez.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I believe my neighbor is completely scared of Sonny, when we first got him she totally kept her distance and even now I can tell it is like she yellows across the street to talk to me, but a puppy come on


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to owning a GSD. LOL


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I second that 
People are just stupid and seriously need to thnk before the open their mouths.


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

Did you say anything back to her?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds like another case of the brain being disengaged when the mouth was opened. 

Your pup is adorable but like another poster said, get used to it becuase it will happen again. And again and again.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

she can go fly a kite if she's that afraid of a pup...


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bookjunky4lifeDid you say anything back to her?


Heck yeah, I giggled and said, "No... she is just sitting here. Besides she is only 14 weeks old. If anything she just wants to lick you!"

Crazy lady, "You're not going to let her, are you?!" (Walking past us still 10 feet or so feet ahead all side ways)

My retort, "Does it look like she is moving?"

Crazy lady, "No, but her her mouth is open and that is scary! She's gonna need to a muzzle soon!" 

My closing statement - again with a giggle, "I don't think so, she is actually gonna work with kids and sick people one day, hopefully, but have a good evening." I just smiled as she hulled rump into the store.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I notice it with Sonny, either they are afraid of him or they are like hello. Today at the pet store where we take him everyone loved him (it is a small mom/pop store) they couldn't get enough of him but when we took him to Petsmart, either they liked him or stayed across the store. lol


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Last weekend I was walking my dog at a nearby open space preserve, one of the few "parks" that allow dogs and a noticed a group of people approaching. I was on a path which had a low log type fence that separated it from the paved street that was adjacent to the fence. Five people, looked like a family were walking on the paved street. We were almost back to the parking lot. One of the people in the group in a very nervous voice said to the others "Don't look at him, don't make eye contact". They seemed pretty scared of my 75lb. Juli who would probably lick their hands if she got close to them. I never saw so many frozen necks and heads looking straight forward as we passed by. Of course I couldn't resist saying "Hi guys, hope you enjoy your walk"! Juli looks at everyone as usual but didn't bark or do anything aggressive. 

Sometimes the first thing people ask me, is if she is a K9 attack dog. Pretty funny.

Glenn


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good responses and just proves my point 
People are morons obviously that idiot has nvere been around dogs/puppies. 
One of these days I will open my mouth and people aren't going to like what I have to say back. I am usually nice but I really hate stupid people


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This happened to me when I was walking Izzy in the park when she was younger, a women stopped me and asked if she was a gsd I said yes, then she said I better watch her close someone might mistake her for a coyote and shoot her.







I just walked away shaking my head.


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: bookjunky4lifeDid you say anything back to her?
> ...


Good job!!


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

When my 5 year old was a 4-7 month old or so, our neighbor would often comment about my coyote dog. Very annoying.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Tetley is SO cute. Love the blog!! 

I SO do not understand non-dog people. They freak me out! 

BUT if they are going to be dumb, I would rather they stay away from my dog. They might give my dog idiot cooties or something. 

I was shocked the first time I took Shadow. He is only a 1 1/2 now, so he was i dunno. 8 Months then. I was unaware of people's attitude's toward the breed. I grew up with a GSD. People looked at me like I brought a wolf to the park. One woman screamed at her daughter when she was going to pet him. It is very weird. I had my boys 4 and 5 at the time, with me. COME ON, would I have a dangerous dog, at a kids park, with MY kids....

YES, people ARE that dumb.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, I have noticed it's a total Love-Hate with the breed - unfortunately.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I often wonder why people have to be so rude as to comment negatively about a dog. She is obviously afraid of dogs but yet she it putting the fault on the dog saying he looks scarry. Your response was effective and a good one.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Most people I've run into ask if they can pet her then enjoy petting Anna. Kids run up to her, the clerks at PetSmart always love seeing her and see how much she's growing (I just went in today during lunch sans puppy and got in trouble for not bringing her!!







)

But, I do have all the people who see her tell their dogs "you better be nice to her, she'll sling you around in a few months!" or "I better get you to like me know before you get all big and go after me" and I'm like, no she won't! 

Whereas my BFF's sister's pomeranian is the devil incarnate. Seriously....


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes welcome to owning a German Shepherd. You will now have the right away where ever you go or better yet the whole road.I actually love it,I don't like many people so it suits me just fine.I actually comment that I think Athena looks like a coyote with her dark color.It make her look mean which suits me fine again.I can't wait for summer because I'm going to take her everywhere again this year and I love it when people are such idiots.I guess I'm kinda twisted cuz I like to see people open mouth & insert foot.My feeling is if you like my dog and my dog likes you I might give you a chance..If you too own a shepherd you have a better chance.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What these people don't get is with any dog they sense your emotions so if your scared of them the dog is going to react to it.If you don't like a dog the worst thing to do is speak,they need to learn to keep there mouths shut and walk on. If you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all.Was I the only one that was told this???


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You know, not everybody has a dog, knows anything about dogs, or likes dogs. I've wanted a dog for years, but I was still very apprehensive when I'd encounter dogs unleashed in the park. I also thought that all pit bull types were vicious. I'm sure a lot of people still think GSD are a vicious breed, and Dobs, Rotties, and all those dog breeds that were often abused into hating people.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's my point.If they don't know anything about dogs then just walk on.Why can't people understand that we are more humane to our animals now?I wasn't a dog person but I didn't label all big dogs except Lab, Setters and such dogs as vicious.I even had to deal with Pitbulls before,I was cautious but not scared to death.People's ignorance just aggrevates me.Sorry.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use to give cocky answers when i encountered people like you did. then i started taking the soft tone, it's ok, he's only a puppy, don't worry i'm holding him routine. if they're afraid of dogs let's not make it worst for them. besides it doesn't help our breed with the community when we get cocky and give cocky answers.

the next time that happens give them the old, it's just a puppy, he's very friendly, he won't bite you, come over and pet him. if they come over and pet him your dog is actually being a therapy dog.

it only gets worst when your dog is larger. don't be insulted and think "how dare you be affraid of my dog". they're probably affraid of all dogs, big and small.

i say be kind to the scared and educate them about our breed and all dogs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Doggiedad is someone slipping you some nice pills??? I'll try to take your advice too even though I'm usually speachless when I encounter stupid people.We do need to educate the public on how our dogs are fine no matter what there job is.I wondered if having a GSD for a therepy dog even worked since so many are afraid of them? I might have to do this with Athena so I can help get the word out that they aren't attack dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, it is definitely something about having a GSD that makes people weird. 

My rescue looks like she could be a rott/shep mix with other stuff. 
She wasn't well socialized when I got her, and lunged at people (in a friendly way), and was reactive to dogs. NEVER heard a bad word. Always compliments on what a beautiful dog!

Though in general I get a lot of compliments on Falkor, I've had two people tell me that they do like dogs, have had dogs, but they don't trust my (six or eight-month old puppy) because: you can't trust them, they could bite, or simply: I've always been afraid of German Shepeherds. 

Definitly a negative stereotype at work here . . .


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

lol

I had one woman stand about 10' away from us as we were walking around the metro stops in Arlington. She asked me "are you going to teach her to be aggressive" and "i hope you aren't feeding it raw meat, it makes them more aggressive towards people"

i just smiled and said "oh yeah?" - i don't really like getting into it with uninformed people.

I often wonder if it is the ears


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL! I once had someone look at my dogs in fear, saying, "Watch it -- Their ears are up!" (ummm...ears up = mean?)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've had quite a few people ask me "Is that a wolf dog?!" and someone even asked by boyfriend "Are you allowed to have a wolf in city limits?"


Ugh. It's a little ridiculous.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

lol what!?!?!! that is crazy... some people I tell you..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I always love these threads.



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986 They might give my dog idiot cooties or something.












Depends on my mood. I've got a stack of wise chick remarks but if the person seems like a fool, I'll just shrug and say 'well, yeah, she wouldn't be walking down the street if she was mean!' Then launch into a tirade about people with mean unsocialized dogs. Make em sorry they asked!

Haven't had anyone say anything negative about Otto. Yet. Don't be picking on momma's baby boo I dont' care if he's happy barking at you!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JazzNScoutLOL! I once had someone look at my dogs in fear, saying, "Watch it -- Their ears are up!" (ummm...ears up = mean?)


I wonder how much that actually has to do with it though

it would be interesting to see some type of study, 2 dogs a block away, one GSD with floppy ears, one with pointy and see the reactions people have

i'd bet you a dollar the one with pointy ears "scares" more people


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lish91883Welcome to owning a GSD. LOL


Yep, get used to it. It goes with the territory. 

I've come across very few people who weren't intimidated by or flat-out scared to death of Gunner. Honestly, there are times when I don't mind that one bit - it gives me a certain sense of security. But in most situations, I try to let people meet him and when they comment on his being friendly, like it's unusual for a GSD, I tell them that he's exactly what a GSD _should_ be and what most _are._ 
We've managed to change a couple opinions, but it's not easy. I agree that there's such a stereotype attached to these dogs and that's a very hard thing to undo.

I've had so many people, who are pretty dog-savvy in general, tell me that they fear GSDs, don't trust them, etc. The funny thing is, almost _all _of them have said that it's because they find the GSD's body language so hard to read. No matter how many times I hear that, it always surprises me. I've always found them to be one of the _easiest_ breeds to 'read.'


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMomma
> 
> 
> bookjunky4life said:
> ...


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize there was still so much stigma attached to the GSD. I know how to handle it, being involved in pit bull rescue for so long, but I am glad I realized this well before we brought home our boy. 

Myself, I want a dog that doesn't make people approach it, anyway. My current dog is little and "cute" so people automatically assume they can walk up to her and try to pet her. 1.) She is very wary of strangers and 2.) I don't like strange people walking up to me! I tend not to trust people very easily, yet another reason why we lasted only barely over 5 months in our city house before going back to the boonies.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I've been learning how people react to GSD's with Jackson...some act like he is going to eat them and I'll just stand by and laugh or something...


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is definitely part of owning a GSD...unfortunately. Well, I don't know actually...I kind of agree that it gives me a slight sense of security having a more intimidating looking dog. But it is irritating sometimes too. A friend of mine has two GSD's (one is Rico's half brother). We used to walk the 3 of them together at a local park, and it was crazy how freaked out people would get when they saw us coming. A lot of them would pick up their little chihuahuas, or yorkies or whatever and move as far away from us as possible. My friend used to whisper to me, "







??!!! Like we'd bring our dogs here if they were mean!" It happened to me once when I was walking one of my dogs by myself. This lady picked up her little poodle or whatever it was, and I just smiled at her and said "It's ok. He's fine." She just nodded at me nervously and never put her dog back down. It really kinda makes you feel like you're being discriminated against. 

I've ALWAYS been attracted to German Shepherds. It's the one breed of dog I've always really wanted. When I was 13 and my parents finally agreed to let us get a dog, my dad wouldn't get a shepherd because he didn't trust them. Well, when I turned 20 I got my first one on my own, and that dog changed his mind. In fact, he wouldn't let me take the dog with me when I moved out!

It's just a nasty stigma that doesn't seem like it's going to go away anytime soon.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i passed a couple in the park once that had a small white dog with them. the lady looked terrified. i bent down and picked up my 90lb boy and in one of those baby voices i said "daddy won't let that doggie bother you". the husband fell out laughing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

@ Smith - I have been told that, too. Someone told me that feeding a dog raw food makes them "lust blood". Really. Someone else in a pet store once asked me how hard it is to open a bag of dog food and pour some into a bowl that I have to give her raw food...as if thats easier.

As for people being afraid of GSDs...whatever. They were afraid of my Doberman, too and she was the biggest submissive sissy scaredy dog that I have ever seen. I would open the door and she would be growling and snarling, but if that person even made a move to come in, she would literally turn and run with her little Doberstub of a tail down. People would be left at my door asking what happened and why she took off so fast.

With Mandalay, if I dont know the person and we are on a walk or in front of the house, I will sometimes let them think she just may do something. Kids or in public, I try to show them that she is just a giant puppy.


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL...I heard the same things with JD that you did with Tetley. I usually got the...what kind of dog is that? A German Shepherd? He looks like a wolf/bear

Then as he's gotten older. When I come up to other dog owners with dogs...he'll give 2 barks and lay down and whine like he wants to play with the dog. Which he does...but the other owners don't pick up on his body language. They just look at him and think "ah scary dog...get my dog away from him."

Never stop socializing her. It's a very key point. It was a focal point of me & JD. I took him everywhere with me. If I had to go gas up my car...he was sitting in the back seat. If I had to stop by the grocery store...my s/o went inside while I sat out in front of the store and let everyone who wanted to..pet him.

And through all of the socialization...I really picked up on his body language and how he reacted...so it gave me a good gauge on how to react to other dog owners or just people in general about my dog. 

But really...I think people are clueless about dogs in general. And they think that GSD is scary. Whch IMO...they are the most loveable dogs


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmm .. I don't get many people acting very afraid of my dogs. Maybe that's where I live (we're TOUGH here in Alaska! *LOL*). I'd almost prefer them to be a bit fearful over being too friendly. They all want to rush up and pet my dogs (and my dogs think that's great, but I would like a LITTLE protection! *L*).

I get more negative comments on my chows than my shepherds. People say "is that a chow? aren't they supposed to be mean?? (this while Khana is wiggling and has a happy "pet me!!" smile on her face - NO ONE thinks she's actually mean).

Some people have unreasonable fears of dogs, though - just like some are really scared of spiders or snakes or mice or clowns or whatever. They can't help it. My thought is to make them more comfortable, so when I do see fearful behavior in a human I tend to smile and reassure them instead of feeling insulted. For the most part they're not trying to be nasty or stupid, it's just an irrational fear that pushes them. And if someone IS just being stupid, then I show them how wrong they are by putting my dogs through their paces (a little freestyle or a simple drop on recall and people are awed .. *L*). It's hard to argue the point when presented with obvious good behavior.

One more point - when I was working as a vet tech, shepherds WERE one of the breeds that we had to be careful with. Too many were not well behaved or had proper temperaments. So some fear of the breed is, unfortunately, deserved. The fault lies not so much with the dogs as with bad breeding and poor handling, but still ..

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

It's because she is a gsd. People wouldn't do that to a pom or chiuaha(sp.). Its rediculous, a pom could bite too!!!! Maybe even more likely. People see so many shows on Tru tv or whatever, with the police in the bronks with there gsds. So people think when they see us out with our dogs there going to attack. It's so frusterating!!! I just patiently try to explain that they won't attack, and they are trained, they act like I'm walking a lion or something.


----------



## JJ&TT (Nov 13, 2008)

Sometime's I cant help myself: Had two church ladies drive down the driveway me and the dog's came around the house from the back yard Thor let's out with his deep (look out someone is here) bark!!! Jessie runs up to the driver's door and sit's Thor goes to the passanger's door and sit's just looking. This is where it get funny the lady get out of the passanger door and Thor just sit's there looking I tell her do not reach to pet him you let him come to you. She pulls her hands up to her chest and ask does he bite. I am thinking you should have ask that before you got out of the car. I reply that's what God gave him teeth for. You should have seen the look on there face's . Of course my wife didn't think it was that funny. I am to wait in the back yard untill visiters leave from now on. No one has a sence of humor anymore.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BobI reply that's what God gave him teeth for.


Awesome line. I would like to borrow that one if you don't mind!


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

People are afraid of Kaio and he's a 6mo old. Granted big for a pup but a pup no less. He LOVES STRANGERS. He gets indignant if they don't say hello. If anyone comes within about 15 feet Kaio plants his butt firmly on the ground and wags his tail so hard it looks like it might break. People still make a wide arch. Kaio watches them walk by and then starts making sounds like Chewbaca at them. I think he's telling them off. God only knows what people think at that point.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

After so many comments I tend to agree with you. For whatever reason people either love the breed, or leery of a GSD.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SarDogKaio watches them walk by and then starts making sounds like Chewbaca at them. I think he's telling them off. God only knows what people think at that point.


Too funny. Oh to be in their heads!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SarDogPeople are afraid of Kaio and he's a 6mo old. Granted big for a pup but a pup no less. He LOVES STRANGERS. He gets indignant if they don't say hello. If anyone comes within about 15 feet Kaio plants his butt firmly on the ground and wags his tail so hard it looks like it might break. People still make a wide arch. Kaio watches them walk by and then starts making sounds like Chewbaca at them. I think he's telling them off. God only knows what people think at that point.


Koch does the same.

She will see someone coming. She will sit next to me, wagging her tail, waiting for a pet, if they don't she starts barking like a crazy woman!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sometimes the vibes ruin it. Grimm is ENORMOUS. Sable, too. Big fat head, don'tcha know. And nobody is every afraid of Grimm. Not ever. He's even jumped on a few people-- yes, got corrected for it also-- but he did. He was ignored. He's over 90 lbs, and folks IGNORE him coming down the sidewalk. Why? He gives off a strong "puppy vibe." 26 months old, and 110% SILLY.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaio is 70lbs at 6 months. Yesterday I was walking him down the street and a 3 year old walked straight up to him and hugged him. I thought the mother was going to pass out. She turned almost white with the "O my God" comment. Kaio just started licking the side of the kids head. By the time we could detach the two of them the kid's hair was almost straight up and soggy as could be. I'm mean really now. How scary can a dog be at that point??


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I've heard the comment that GSDs "can't be trusted"...."they are soooo unpredictable".....one too many times. It really gets tiresome







Meanwhile a couple roads down from us there is a psycho mini-poodle thing that barrels down the driveway whenever it is outside in full attack mode seriously trying to bite at our legs and feet but nope, they are adament that "our dog isn't aggressive....he's just trying to say hi"


----------



## icesphere18 (Jan 19, 2009)

i was recently telling a friend about my 10 week old gsd, and is first question was...."is it aggressive"? I didn't know how to respond...my reply was, "he is a 10 week old dog, how in the world could he be aggressive"? Is this the type of responses that i will be getting with my first gsd? i mean i can handle it...i just find it hilarious! -like they are born mean or something. lol


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I mean come on! The pup in your avatar Apollo, just looks ferocious and mean!


----------



## icesphere18 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea i know....seriously! lol


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My current problem is Otto is 8 months old. In his mind, he's still that happy little 10 week old who everyone laughed when he happily yapped Hello as he walked in a store. He's getting better about how he greets people but he's just so exuberant and people are nervous of him becuase he's a biggie now. People who know dogs see it in his eyes that he's just a big happy puppy but this face scares people.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jenn, that picture just cracks me up! He's all ears and legs at this stage! LOL! He's such a gorgeous-looking pup. Honestly, his exuberance and happy nature are like Grimm's, a bit, I think. People make assumptions and get overwhelmed by Mr. HappyBunz.







Otto is just such a doll! Grimm is only now starting to be more settled. It's taken a while! Hang in there.







At least Otto has Morgan to model from for ideal behavior.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks, Patti. He's a fun pup so outgoing and sweet. He's upset today becuase I'm making him lay down and rest. He hurt his front foot in a freak accident with Morgan's crate door.


----------



## icesphere18 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaPeople who know dogs see it in his eyes that he's just a big happy puppy but this face scares people.


i can definitely see both of those things in his facial expressions...to me he is obviously a happy dog who wants to play. Beautiful dog.


----------

